# New to the Web site world!!!



## russrom (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok so I started my own Web page and I was out for some comments on the ease of use with the Galleries! I am new to HTML and I am doing it all on my own so I am still working on the site. I just need to know about the gelleries (click on portfolio and its pretty much easy to find your way around from there)

www.digitaldetailsphotography.com

Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## russrom (Nov 27, 2006)

Nothing?


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 27, 2006)

Lose the fluorescent green text it's very hard to read, in fact go for a unified colour scheme throught out. But that's just my thought!

Cheers, Lol


----------



## russrom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Lol, I know but like I said I am still messing with the HTML, I will change the whole site eventually but all I am worried about now is the Galleries! (not the photos some are blurry the galleries themselves!)


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll be honest Ron, I think the galleries need to be a little easier to use. Not everyone is going to equate an "up arrow" with moving up a level in the gallery etc. It's one of those situations where words are better than pictures! Have you considered the J! albums for your photos? it's free and very customisable. I like the black background you have chosen but from a personal perspective easier navigation would be a huge plus.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## russrom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Lol, I will look into the J! albums. Thanks for the input!


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 16, 2006)

i agree with them. also, try having more 'professional' comments on your albums. it makes you look better, basically.


----------

